# Pioneer sound system specs



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody know the specs for the pioneer sound system. Things like speaker sizes and locations. Im coming from a 2002 Grand Am with monsoon 8 speaker system plus i had 1000 watts in the trunk. I am hoping to keep my trunk in this car but i need a little more from the system. So I need to know a little bit more than 9-speakers 250 watts. 

So any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

2 X Tweeters in Windshield Pillars (1 inch)
2 X Mid Range Speakers in Front Doors (6.5 Inch)
2 X Full Range Speakers in Rear Doors (6.5 Inch)
2 X Subs in Rear Deck (6X9 Inch)
1 X Mid Range Speaker in Top of Dash (eliminates additional storage bin, 3.5 Inch)

Not much available in the form of details specs. The following review was published.

2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ: Audio Review


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

"you'd be hard pressed to get something as good or better for under $500 from the aftermarket."


I agree, for 400 USD (what I paid) it is fine. And it comes with a 3 yr 36k miles warranty.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> "you'd be hard pressed to get something as good or better for under $500 from the aftermarket."
> 
> 
> I agree, for 400 USD (what I paid) it is fine. And it comes with a 3 yr 36k miles warranty.


 
I had a 17 speaker Lexicon Stereo in my Hyundai Genesis and that was by far the best sounding stock unit I have ever heard. Incredible. The Pioneer is underwhelming by comparison but you get what you pay for. I agree the base is boomy and the dynamics are lacking. But I think a lot of people are downsizing from bigger more expensive vehicles because of the rising cost of gas and the expectations are much higher. If I was going from an Aveo to the LTZ Cruze I would probably be amazed at the Pioneer system. Compared to the Lexicon not so much. Not sure why they did not stick with Bose. I have had a few GM / Bose systems that sounded great.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Does anyone know whats is up with the amp? Does it just run the back 6x9? I thought the LTZ came with the pioneer sound system, i was wrong. So know im trying to do the best i can with what is basically there, aka no serious modding/cutting on a car with about 500 miles


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

My base LS doesn't have the 6 x 9's. I was thinking of adding an amp and feeding it from the speaker wires that go to the rear doors, then feeding the amplified signal back to the two back door speakers as well as two 6 x 9 's I"ll mount under the back glass. Is this possible. I don't know a darn thing about stereos. Please help.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

This website can help you understand different decisions that related to the install you are talking about. If you have any questions let me know, I have done numerous installs

Series Vs. Parallel Wiring


----------

